# Wells Norfolk



## Greytop (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, 
Does anyone know anywhere to stop overnight in Wells? I am happy to stay on a campsite even, unfortunately I have contacted all of them and they are totally full during July and August. I need to be there for a couple of nights from 28th July.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 5, 2020)

There’s a few pois on the Online Map, a couple of restricted access ones not far away look very nice.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 5, 2020)

Greytop said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know anywhere to stop overnight in Wells? I am happy to stay on a campsite even, unfortunately I have contacted all of them and they are totally full during July and August. I need to be there for a couple of nights from 28th July.



Kind of defeats the argument about using campsites.

We were there three years ago Greytop, it’s a stunning small city. England’s smallest city.
The archbishops residence with the moat surrounding it was special. The cathedral and it’s surrounding streets were equally stunning. I hope you get a space ok and Covid does not impact on your visit.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 5, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Kind of defeats the argument about using campsites.
> 
> We were there three years ago Greytop, it’s a stunning small city. England’s smallest city.
> The archbishops residence with the moat surrounding it was special. The cathedral and it’s surrounding streets were equally stunning. I hope you get a space ok and Covid does not impact on your visit.


The op asked about Wells *Norfolk, *think you are talking about Wells in Somerset?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 5, 2020)

Edina said:


> The op asked about Wells *Norfolk, *think you are talking about Wells in Somerset?



OOPPPSS  

Ah well if grey top ever gets to Wells Somerset he has some useful info now.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 5, 2020)

Edina said:


> The op asked about Wells *Norfolk, *think you are talking about Wells in Somerset?



Don't mind Bill, Chris. He is Scottish!.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 5, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Don't mind Bill, Chris. He is Scottish!.



OH...... WELLS


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 6, 2020)

HG ??? Work it out !


----------



## bartman (Jul 6, 2020)

I must need to take a trip to Barnard Castle for an eye test, I can't see any mention of Norfolk in the OP's post! I too assumed he was referring to Wells in Somerset rather than Wells-next-the-Sea


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 6, 2020)

bartman said:


> I must need to take a trip to Barnard Castle for an eye test, I can't see any mention of Norfolk in the OP's post! I too assumed he was referring to Wells in Somerset rather than Wells-next-the-Sea


Read the title?


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 6, 2020)

Edina said:


> Read the title?


Smarty pants


----------



## bartman (Jul 6, 2020)

D'oh!


----------



## Trotter (Jul 6, 2020)

There's some derelict land close by owned by an older couple. I don't think they would mind you parking up for a couple of nights. Only problems you might have, is the old fella, tears around in a Range Rover, and has been known to turn it over, plus bloody Corgis, they've got hundreds of them. Oh! And a son who's reluctant to go to America anytime soon.


----------



## Greytop (Jul 12, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> OOPPPSS
> 
> Ah well if grey top ever gets to Wells Somerset he has some useful info now.


Thank you and I probably will at some stage as I have heard a lot about it.


----------



## Greytop (Jul 12, 2020)

Trotter said:


> There's some derelict land close by owned by an older couple. I don't think they would mind you parking up for a couple of nights. Only problems you might have, is the old fella, tears around in a Range Rover, and has been known to turn it over, plus bloody Corgis, they've got hundreds of them. Oh! And a son who's reluctant to go to America anytime soon.


I have heard about them, if you know them could you ask them for me. Problem is I have heard they are a totally dysfunctional family. One of their sons, I  have heard, talks to his plants and pretends to be green, while travelling everywhere either in a helicopter or range rover. Mind you they do have a plot of land in Central London too which could be useful.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2020)

The plot in London is handy for central London and very secure ! 

The main tenants also seem able to "offload unliked relatives"


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2020)

Well (or should it be Wells) you learn something everyday
I thought "Sandringham" was in Suffolk !! doh
Not familiar with East Anglia !
1st time 1970s day trip
2nd Time 2017 for 1 week Bury St Edmunds and Wroxham (motorhome)
Normally good with "Geography"..even better now !


----------



## kensowerby (Jul 15, 2020)

Well that's a bit of do


----------



## Trotter (Jul 15, 2020)

Greytop said:


> Problem is I have heard they are a totally dysfunctional family. One of their sons, I  have heard, talks to his plants and pretends to be green, while travelling everywhere either in a helicopter or range rover.


Never marry your cousin .


----------



## DocMartin (Jul 25, 2020)

Greytop said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know anywhere to stop overnight in Wells? I am happy to stay on a campsite even, unfortunately I have contacted all of them and they are totally full during July and August. I need to be there for a couple of nights from 28th July.


There is a nice flat piece of hardstanding on the A149 Mill road just outside the town at the bend. I don't know who owns it but people park there to walk their dogs and visit Holkham. You might like to chance it! There are no prohibitive signs or gates.


----------

